# Crowntail and Veiltail?



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

What would the fry be if I spawned crowntail with a veiltail? And also if one betta has a white body with purpleish fins and one has redish fins and a whiteish/redish body what colors would the fry be?


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I believe you would get a Combtail but, I am no expert lol I do have one though and was told by others here that it was a hybrid of a Crowntail and Veiltail.


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright thank you do you have any ideas about the coloring?


----------



## buddhauser (Aug 6, 2012)

I do not I am sorry... I have never bred before. Im sure someone on here will help you though. Everyone seems to be real knowledgeable, there are some sites with info on genetics and stuff. I think its best to know the history of the fish from what I understand... like parent colors and fin type to be sure what your going to get.


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

I love veiltails myself, but breeders harshly refer to them as genetic detritus, an opinion that angers me to say the least. 

Veiltails been a mass produced commercial species (well all store bettas are but VTs more so) carry a plethora of genes and thats what annoys most ppl.
When breeding a VT you have only the vaguest idea of what the spawn will be colourwise. He might be red but you dont know what else he carries in him. He might have yellow in his genes and he just dint express it. BAM yellow tinted or marbling fry, who knows?

You can make an estimation but in the end you will be surprised. Most of them will turn VTs though.


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

> What would the fry be if I spawned crowntail with a veiltail? And also if one betta has a white body with purpleish fins and one has redish fins and a whiteish/redish body what colors would the fry be?


It will be usually combtail or vt since vt is dominant.The Whitish/redish colour you mean is a cambodian.Your fry colour would be white with red fins as red is more dominant.


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Pilot00 said:


> I love veiltails myself, but breeders harshly refer to them as genetic detritus, an opinion that angers me to say the least.
> 
> Veiltails been a mass produced commercial species (well all store bettas are but VTs more so) carry a plethora of genes and thats what annoys most ppl.
> When breeding a VT you have only the vaguest idea of what the spawn will be colourwise. He might be red but you dont know what else he carries in him. He might have yellow in his genes and he just dint express it. BAM yellow tinted or marbling fry, who knows?
> ...


Totally agree.
I love VTs, but theyre pretty much "mutts" in the breeding world.

It will be much harder to find homes for VTs, especially good homes.


----------



## RandyTheBettaFish (Jul 11, 2012)

I really want to see how their fry would turn out...


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest breeding that pair, since IBC doesn't accept VTs or random VT crosses, so the betta fish in all honesty would be petstore quality, and there are enough of those fish in the world already. 
In saying so, I have no issues against VTs, (I own two) it's just that you shouldn't breed just for the sake of it, only if you have a good quality pair (not from a petstore!) and you are sincerly looking to improve the species:
otherwise it's basically just the idea of backyard breeding for quick cash, which makes no sense because betta fish breeding is a pricy hobby if you want to have a successful spawn.

I do not mean to offend anyone, but there are enough people going around breeding with no goal to improve the species whatsoever already.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

You would get VT with extended rays


----------



## masterofdisguise (Jul 31, 2012)

Alright thank you everybody


----------



## Pilot00 (Jul 24, 2012)

Joelouisvachon said:


> I wouldn't suggest breeding that pair, since IBC doesn't accept VTs or random VT crosses, so the betta fish in all honesty would be petstore quality, and there are enough of those fish in the world already.
> In saying so, I have no issues against VTs, (I own two) it's just that you shouldn't breed just for the sake of it, only if you have a good quality pair (not from a petstore!) and you are sincerly looking to improve the species:
> otherwise it's basically just the idea of backyard breeding for quick cash, which makes no sense because betta fish breeding is a pricy hobby if you want to have a successful spawn.
> 
> I do not mean to offend anyone, but there are enough people going around breeding with no goal to improve the species whatsoever already.


I dont want to be offensive, but i have to say my opinion:
This mindset while correct it has one flaw: Nobody trully cares to improve the species. The only thing people think are to make bettas with beutifull or rare colourings just to sale. Genetically there is no improvement. Using big words such as improving and genetics is a big lie. They are exactly the same fish with different colours and fancy tales. I agree that breeding shouldnt be done for the shake of breeding for the only reason that the fry must have a chance of survival and lets face it, one person has huge difficulties on maintaining 100+ bettas. There is no improvement of the specicies coming from colours and tails whatsoever.


----------



## Joelouisvachon (Jul 13, 2012)

No offense taken! you have a great point, so let me rephrase:

lots of breeders work hard over generations to get to the best show standard they can, since there is no such thing as a 'perfect' betta as of today, since the standards are always changing so you have something to work up to. that is what I mean by improving and breeding for a goal. i hope this makes more sense, and thank you for correcting me. I meant breeding to improve the line, not species.


----------

